# Update re Pakistan Spouse Visa



## lishah (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi,

For those applying for a visa for a settlement & I'm pretty sure this includes Spouse visa (someone correct me if im wrong) in Pakistan pls read the link below

https://www.gov.uk/government/world...ement-visa-applications-submitted-in-pakistan


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

You are correct.

So this means, the applicant will have to sign the VAF4A online application once printed and send it along with his/her documents to their spouse in the UK so the sponsor can add their documents and then send all the documents to Sheffield for processing.


----------



## lishah (Mar 5, 2014)

I guess this will make ot easier for some couples, which is good.


----------



## Princess86 (Apr 29, 2015)

so can anyone advise how this will work, what the new process will be? Does the applicant send the documents after the applicant has submitted their passport and biometrics in pakistan or before? - and is the process the same but just different in terms of who/where submission happens.

I guess this is just for pakistan?


----------



## HatakeSage (Feb 4, 2015)

This sounds like the sponsor will have all the supporting documents (like payslips and proof of relationship) sent off to Sheffield, while the applicant (the applicant in pakistan) will be submitting their passport to a VAC; visa application centre in their area.

I guess the passport with the visa will be returned to pakistan
and the supporting documents to the sponsor in the UK.

also, it says
"Please ensure that the GWF reference number (generated when the application is completed online) is marked clearly on both the outside of the envelope and at the top right hand corner of enclosed documents." 

so make sure the sponsor and applicant both do this


----------



## Mr Kirk (Jun 7, 2015)

Does this include any other countries? Is it only Pakistan at the moment? I will be applying for wife and she lives in Sudan?


Kind Regards


----------



## HatakeSage (Feb 4, 2015)

That link/article only says Pakistan, so as far as I know, no other countries that I can see.
You may want to do some searching yourself though before submitting.


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

When the applicant applies online then books the biometric appointment do they havd to send the application and biometric reciept? How long will a tb test be valid for?


----------



## Mr Kirk (Jun 7, 2015)

I have done some research and I could not find any info regarding Sudan. It seems it is only Pakistan at the moment. Surely the British embassy should know if there has been changes when applying.


Kind Regards


----------



## Princess86 (Apr 29, 2015)

where can i find more information on this?


----------



## HatakeSage (Feb 4, 2015)

Asad1232009 said:


> When the applicant applies online then books the biometric appointment do they havd to send the application and biometric reciept? How long will a tb test be valid for?


I think I can kind of help with this?
I got this info from Clever-Octopus a few days back.

"When you attend your biometrics appointment, you need to *bring your passport and the printout of your appointment* details. You print this right from the online application under "view appointment details" and then "print appointment details" (something like that). It should be a 2-page printout with a *barcode on each page that has the time/date and address of the application processing center you've chosen for your appointment.* At the appointment, when they take fingerprints/photos, they will take this printout and sign/stamp it, and then you include it with your supporting documents to send to Sheffield."

Sorry Princess86, I am not sure about more information, I'm sure the only place to look for that is the UK.gov website.  hope I helped clear a bit of understanding. Sorry if not.


----------



## Princess86 (Apr 29, 2015)

So once the biometrics and appointment at the VAC is done, then my partner would send this all to me with his documents? Im guesiing he will need to send his biometrics receipt as well?

Many thanks for the info HatakeSage


----------



## HatakeSage (Feb 4, 2015)

Princess86 said:


> So once the biometrics and appointment at the VAC is done, then my partner would send this all to me with his documents? Im guesiing he will need to send his biometrics receipt as well?
> 
> Many thanks for the info HatakeSage


Sure 
If your partner is the applicant and you're just sending off his documents, then yes, also he has to put his biometric receipt/proof on top of the pile of documents when you guys send them off.


----------



## Princess86 (Apr 29, 2015)

Great- ofcourse once he sends me his documents i will attach mine and then send this to sheffield. I presume there will a date specified for me to submit these ensuring i fall within the required financial 28 days margin. Also can i take them in person or do i have to post them?


----------



## HatakeSage (Feb 4, 2015)

If you're talking about his document to get his visa, then I'm very sure you have to mail them. I don't think you can drop them off? I've never heard of anyone doing that though, so you may find it on the forum if you search it.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Princess86 said:


> Great- ofcourse once he sends me his documents i will attach mine and then send this to sheffield. I presume there will a date specified for me to submit these ensuring i fall within the required financial 28 days margin. Also can i take them in person or do i have to post them?


Post them.


----------



## Princess86 (Apr 29, 2015)

ok great just to clear this in my head- this is how the process will work..my partner will take the following to the VAC appointment:

- signed online VAf4A form (printed off)
- Passport 
-NIC card 

Once he has his biometrics done and date given for supporting documents submission, he encloses his biometrics receipt, with the VAf4A form, his documents (not passport or NIC card) posts it to me... I sponsor in UK add my documents and send the whole file by post to Sheffield.

Is this how it will work?

Many thanks,

I will apply inshallah around August/Sept time for spouse visa, so i really hope i understand this new process.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Princess86 said:


> ok great just to clear this in my head- this is how the process will work..my partner will take the following to the VAC appointment:
> 
> - signed online VAf4A form (printed off)
> - Passport
> ...


He must not forget to take the appointment confirmation paper. Without that, they won't see him. He should also keep a copy of the receipt as it may be needed as proof when he goes to collect his passport.


----------



## Princess86 (Apr 29, 2015)

thank you i need help! )))


----------



## HatakeSage (Feb 4, 2015)

Princess86 said:


> ok great just to clear this in my head- this is how the process will work..my partner will take the following to the VAC appointment:
> 
> - signed online VAf4A form (printed off)
> - Passport
> ...


This confuses me a bit.
Wont he need to send his passport as well so he can get the visa in it afterwards?


----------



## Princess86 (Apr 29, 2015)

'From this date, passports will be submitted at the Visa Application Centre, but all supporting documentation should be sent to UKVI in Sheffield (UK) by the sponsor/applicant. Visas and decision notices will be printed in Islamabad and returned to the customer via Gerry’s as normal along with the passport. Supporting documents will be returned to the sponsor in the UK.'

This is the statement on the UK border website regarding this, so from what i understand i do not need my partners passport as he will be submitting it in the VAC in Pak- i guess once they have processed the documents here they will notify islamabad and they will grant the visa from there - so come to think of it, his passport will be with them till a decision is made from Sheffield? please correct me if i am wrong?

This is confusing! :$


----------



## HatakeSage (Feb 4, 2015)

Oh. I'm not sure to be honest, its all new info to me.
It sounds like its right though, with the quote you've provided!


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Princess is right and all the supporting documents will be returned back to the Sponsor in the UK.


----------



## Princess86 (Apr 29, 2015)

Thank you for your reassurance i need help. I hope this is right :$


----------



## Asad1232009 (Jan 8, 2015)

so the applicant will have to send the printed application receipt of biometrics appointment confirmation to the sponser?before in the gerrys office they used to fill out the application for you. as it is pakistan i was wondering where can they go to print off the application? or can they still use the gerrys office to print it off?


----------



## lishah (Mar 5, 2014)

Once you have submitted the online application how many days do you have to submit the paper work to the shefield office?


----------



## Chnadeem (Jul 11, 2015)

I am really confused my wife has had her biometrics done but did not Recieve anything apart from a recipt of her passport submission and she was told she needs this when she has to pick her passport up or they will give it to her. So what does she have to send to me ????? 
Please can someone help me thank you


----------



## Rania Khan (Aug 13, 2015)

I need help
I'm totally confused 
My husband trying to send all the supporting documents to submit in Islamabad 
But I been told one of my friend that he should submit in Sheffield instead of sending here
I should send all my documents to UK to him except my passport 
I'm totally confused 
Can someone plz help 
What is the exactly procedure 
From where to start
It's really prostrating 
Thanx


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Rania Khan said:


> I need help
> I'm totally confused
> My husband trying to send all the supporting documents to submit in Islamabad
> But I been told one of my friend that he should submit in Sheffield instead of sending here
> ...


Yes, the rule changed on 6th July. All supporting documents, except for the applicant's passport need to be sent to Sheffield. If you try to submit the documents in Pakistan, they may not accept them, because some have tried and were told to send them direct to Sheffield. Plus it's better to send them yourself now.

Before you send the documents to your spouse in the UK, make sure you signed the online application after you printed it.

Once he receives the documents, he can forward them onto Sheffield.


----------



## Rania Khan (Aug 13, 2015)

Yes, the rule changed on 6th July. All supporting documents, except for the applicant's passport need to be sent to Sheffield. If you try to submit the documents in Pakistan, they may not accept them, because some have tried and were told to send them direct to Sheffield. Plus it's better to send them yourself now. Before you send the documents to your spouse in the UK, make sure you signed the online application after you printed it. Once he receives the documents, he can forward them onto Sheffield.


Thank u so much brother
Really appreciate ur kindness 

So my understanding that should I send all the supporting documents to my husband like my TB test, English test and certificates etc 
Before attend the appointment in Islamabad or after the appointment
Thanks once again


----------



## Rania Khan (Aug 13, 2015)

Also if I go for my appointment 
What paperwork should I take with me 
Passport and what else


----------



## Rania Khan (Aug 13, 2015)

Are u there 
I need help


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Rania Khan said:


> Yes, the rule changed on 6th July. All supporting documents, except for the applicant's passport need to be sent to Sheffield. If you try to submit the documents in Pakistan, they may not accept them, because some have tried and were told to send them direct to Sheffield. Plus it's better to send them yourself now. Before you send the documents to your spouse in the UK, make sure you signed the online application after you printed it. Once he receives the documents, he can forward them onto Sheffield.
> 
> 
> Thank u so much brother
> ...


Yes you are right. You can send them before or after, it's fine.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Rania Khan said:


> Also if I go for my appointment
> What paperwork should I take with me
> Passport and what else


Your ID card, appointment letter, and you can also take a copy of the online application.


----------



## Rania Khan (Aug 13, 2015)

JazakAllah khair 
Thanks


----------

